# Anyone running compact tractors?



## quad cities (Nov 24, 2015)

HI guys new to the forum but definitely not snowplowing anyway. Picked up a lot of small lots and drives where my truck doesn't fit very well, to much time finding a place to turn around some are a block away to get turned around. Thinking compact tractor with cab and loader and maybe 6 foot straight blade on back. Planing on using this for dirt work grading mulching in summer, and no I don't want a skid had one for 15 years it sat more than anything.
working western Illinois downsized to 2005 ram 1500 hd, hiniker plow 8ft, salt dogg spreader, mtd snowblower,


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm just a personal plower. Started out with compact tractors, then plow on my truck along with a heated skid. Still have the tractor for summer use ( and as a back up innthe winter), but haven't used it gor snow in years. Is too cold and too slow. 

You say you don't want a skid because it would sit around. I don't understand that, since you would be using it for whatever work you're planning to use the tractor for. 

If it were me, I'd lean towards a skid, as they are faster and more versatile. If you have one with a cab, even better. 

My neighbor used to use a skid back when I was using the tractor. He'd be flying around three times as fast as me while I was chugging down the driveway with my tractor. I plow him now with my truck tho.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

We have a Kubota L39 TLB.. it would handle a 8 foot Box NP!! If I had a cab, it would be pushen!! Tho without the 1600lbs backhoe hanging off it, it wouldnt be so good... and the versitility is amazing nearly 11 foot dig depth and 3pth, quick attach front.. it's been a great machine for 10yrs


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

My dad has a Kubota L3640 with cab. In the winter he has a 84" snow bucket and 84" blower on the rear and in the summer he runs a 6' belly mower and will put on his 84" offset brushhog. The tractor moves snow very well and is very easy on fuel. It does have a much tighter turning radius than a pickup, and in deep snow or a big wind row from a city or county truck the blower is worth its weight in gold. But it does have some limitations.

Dad sold his Bobcat S250 and Kubota BX2230 and bought the L3640 because he had just sold his trucking/dirtwork business to semi-retire and wanted to consolidate equipment.

I can tell you from personal experience that on the same driveway and parking lot with the same 84" bucket the S250 vs L3640, the S250 was by far faster I would almost guess its twice as fast. The lift arms on the Bobcat move faster, its more maneuverable, and lift height is 2ft more than the tractor so than means more stacking ability. 

I know you said that you were not interested in a Bobcat, but me personally experience putting lots of hours on both I would take a Bobcat any day of the week over a compact tractor. 

Just $0.02


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

maybe a bobcat tool cat?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

What's a Ram 1500 HD? Never heard that one before.


----------



## quad cities (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Compact tractor with Normand inverted blower an blade attachment!
There is a couple in used equipment forum for sale guy is from The Dakotas


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a jd 3520 that I use. Tops out at about 16 mph but as long as you have a tight rout it's 3 times as fast as a truck. But I'm thinking about getting a 68" Normand for next winter.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

ABC Plow;2100768 said:


> I have a jd 3520 that I use. Tops out at about 16 mph but as long as you have a tight rout it's 3 times as fast as a truck. But I'm thinking about getting a 68" Normand for next winter.


How well do the turf tires work on snow and ice?


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

SnowFakers;2100816 said:


> How well do the turf tires work on snow and ice?


The turf tires are great. Always have lots of traction, even with a full blade of snow and the blower down. My tires are not loaded with weight but I've been thinking about doing that. And the back blade is the only weight on the back of the tractor. Tire chains would help sometimes but I've never needed them.


----------



## quad cities (Nov 24, 2015)

that's a nice setup. turf tires nice for the existing yard without tearing it up when getting to the back yard where homeowner needs the work done. garden/landscaping done


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

We run 6 compact jd tractors. A 3046R, two 4520's, two 4720's, and a 4066r.
We have a mix of 68", 74", and 80" inverted blowers on them, and they all work awesome.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

IMAGE;2101049 said:


> We run 6 compact jd tractors. A 3046R, two 4520's, two 4720's, and a 4066r.
> We have a mix of 68", 74", and 80" inverted blowers on them, and they all work awesome.
> 
> View attachment 149849


Nice set up! What do those tractors do the rest of the year? I want to get one for snow but don't know how hard they would be to keep busy the rest of the year??


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

dstifel;2101066 said:


> Nice set up! What do those tractors do the rest of the year? I want to get one for snow but don't know how hard they would be to keep busy the rest of the year??


I am not speaking for Image but will ask the question; what does all the landscape equipment - mowers, blowers, harley rakes, rock hounds, hydro mulch spayers, trailers and etc. do during the winter?


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Herm Witte;2101069 said:


> I am not speaking for Image but will ask the question; what does all the landscape equipment - mowers, blowers, harley rakes, rock hounds, hydro mulch spayers, trailers and etc. do during the winter?


Valid point but I'm sure there are uses for a 40000$ peice of equipment all year long.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

They mostly sit parked all summer. 5 of them will sit all summer, and one of them will get 30-40 hours and that's about it. I use one around my yard at home. I keep a couple acres brush hogged down next to the shop with a 3pt mower, and I spray the weeds in my lawn and a couple friends lawns during the summer, but that's about it.


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

ABC Plow;2100768 said:


> I have a jd 3520 that I use. Tops out at about 16 mph but as long as you have a tight rout it's 3 times as fast as a truck. But I'm thinking about getting a 68" Normand for next winter.


I have one for sale if you're interested. 2013 Normand E68 Inverted Blower with backblade. Text me at 701-212-7420 if you want to chat about it.


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

MRHORSEPOWER1;2124723 said:


> I have one for sale if you're interested. 2013 Normand E68 Inverted Blower with backblade. Text me at 701-212-7420 if you want to chat about it.


I'm pretty sure I saw that on Craigslist. I ended up buying one from wolf Kubota in Grand Rapids. Got a good deal at $5100. If you weren't a 13 hour drive I would have bought yours. They are impressive blowers from the little I have used it. Have you been getting any storms over there?


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

What is the benefit of inverted, just not having to back up or other benefits as well?


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

My 4520 cab tractor with 7.5 western works great, best thing I've used to plow with in the 30yrs I have been plowing snow


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

ABC Plow;2124727 said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw that on Craigslist. I ended up buying one from wolf Kubota in Grand Rapids. Got a good deal at $5100. If you weren't a 13 hour drive I would have bought yours. They are impressive blowers from the little I have used it. Have you been getting any storms over there?


I woulda driven the 13 hours


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

Trust me, I thought about it. But it was the same price for new or used.


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

ABC Plow;2124727 said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw that on Craigslist. I ended up buying one from wolf Kubota in Grand Rapids. Got a good deal at $5100. If you weren't a 13 hour drive I would have bought yours. They are impressive blowers from the little I have used it. Have you been getting any storms over there?


No problem I understand. Below average snow for the last 5 years now. Biggest snow is 4" this year that's it. Seasonal customers are starting to hate me pretty soon......


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

Would you mind elaborating on what you mean, I'm not sure I totally understand.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

ABC Plow;2125032 said:


> Would you mind elaborating on what you mean, I'm not sure I totally understand.


A large landscape company based out of Grand Rapids but oozing everywhere co owns what used to be called West MI Kubota but is now called something like Wolfe Kubota - I'm not exactly sure of the name cause we won't spend anything there.

It seems that a large number of commercial people in this direct area that have had a reduction in business and or margins have decided to shop elsewhere - even if it means driving 13hrs to Podunk USA.

Simply put, some are choosing to not support a competitor.


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

framer1901;2125070 said:


> A large landscape company based out of Grand Rapids but oozing everywhere co owns what used to be called West MI Kubota but is now called something like Wolfe Kubota - I'm not exactly sure of the name cause we won't spend anything there.
> 
> It seems that a large number of commercial people in this direct area that have had a reduction in business and or margins have decided to shop elsewhere - even if it means driving 13hrs to Podunk USA.
> 
> Simply put, some are choosing to not support a competitor.


So going to your ma and pop grocery vs. Walmart. Gotcha. Had I known that at the time I probably would have gone on a road trip. But I also had to keep the wife happy because her parents live in GR and the Kubota dealer was 20 min away. So it was two birds with one stone.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Did I ever show you my 3 year Meijer snow contracts that we were lead to believe we had for EIGHT months with multiple emails and phone calls - they finally emailed the actual contracts then 45 minutes later another email and phone call saying "so sorry, we made a mistake, sorry for any inconvienance"

200k worth of work that your lead to believe you have, you actually get the contract then they pull it out from under you. I won't take a crap at a Meijers or support anything even in the slightest way that that character is involved with.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

When my route was down south, he did stuff on Brooks, that old Magna Donnelly off of 40th, that med building at 31 and Lakewood. Being in the loader my visibility may be better but my view is limited.

There's 3 or 4 trucks, I see Denny's loaders and maybe some of Denny's trucks, couple small rentals, walk trucks, that copy cat salt truck... - he's here.

How's that wet stuff been blowing this year? Is it Ok or a PITA?

You're the one doing that, I don't like saying customer names, development with golf balls?


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

framer1901;2125759 said:


> When my route was down south, he did stuff on Brooks, that old Magna Donnelly off of 40th, that med building at 31 and Lakewood. Being in the loader my visibility may be better but my view is limited.
> 
> There's 3 or 4 trucks, I see Denny's loaders and maybe some of Denny's trucks, couple small rentals, walk trucks, that copy cat salt truck... - he's here.
> 
> ...


I figured he was around, just didn't know how much. The Inverted blowers are working great! The heavy, wet stuff slowed us down a bit, but not bad. Our guy in the plow truck wasn't as happy....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

excav8ter;2125770 said:


> I figured he was around, just didn't know how much. The Inverted blowers are working great! The heavy, wet stuff slowed us down a bit, but not bad. Our guy in the plow truck wasn't as happy....


I wish my 5085 was a 5100. It made it through, but 20 more horses would be great.


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;2125862 said:


> I wish my 5085 was a 5100. It made it through, but 20 more horses would be great.


You can put a programmer in those tractors. They all fave pretty much the sa mm e motor but a different computer. A friend of mine put a programmer in a 6150r and added about 25hp.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ABC Plow;2125901 said:


> You can put a programmer in those tractors. They all fave pretty much the sa mm e motor but a different computer. A friend of mine put a programmer in a 6150r and added about 25hp.


Planning on it. Haven't had time yet.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

He was doing the meijers, magna Donnelly's on north end , spectrum health at Lakewood, lg chem, Old brooks building, Magna Donnelly on 40th, 2 more on 32nd by Johnson control, Kohl's, a couple on west shore dr, and something out by state park.


----------

